

Google Instant unsafe for kids - bhudman
http://bhudman.posterous.com/google-instant-unsafe-for-kids

======
ErrantX
I don't mean this in a stupid way; but that probably doesn't mean a lot to
kids. At most it would be incomprehensible and they would ask someone - and at
best they would just think it is a typo.

And likely they would only see it for a few seconds; they might get some
results of dubious nature but, hell, Google is only mildly censored you run
this risk all the time.

How likely is that to be a child search term?

And possibly the most controversial point; they are going to learn this stuff
anyway. This is the risk you run leaving kids of whatever age to their own
devices on the internet. Even mistaken innocent searches can accidentally
throw up silly obscene results, only responsible parenting can really address
that (without really commenting on what constitutes responsible parenting)

~~~
bhudman
I think you'd agree that parents will feel differently about the level of
censorship. I specifically set my setting to "Use strict filtering" which
google clarifies by saying "Filter both explicit text and explicit images". An
innocent search phrase like "i love to eat" now suggests that you select some
other search terms. I myself have been coerced to a different search phrase
because of google instant, so I think children are the same way - saves them
from typing.

I agree with you about responsible parenting (which also differs from person
to person). It is for this reason, I select "strict filtering". The explicit
texts in that result certainly have not been filtered. I guarantee that if
google finds out about this, they will change this result.

------
steveklabnik
Life unsafe for kids.

